
Effective Altruism Is Suboptimal - ZainRiz
https://www.zainrizvi.io/blog/the-most-effective-altruism/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
And then the bombshell: Five days from now their current stay ended and they’d
have to leave. But they still didn’t have a place to go.

It was a punch to the gut. Hearing it directly from John made it viscerally
real in a way that no powerpoint on poverty could hope to achieve.

I wanted to help. And not just give money.

